# HTML Schnittstelle



## DayXtry (17. Okt 2006)

Hallo,
wollte mal fragen, ob es bei Java die Möglichkeit gibt, ein HTML-Formular auszulesen, und die eigegebenen Daten dann weiter zu verarbeiten.
Benötige ich dazu JSP?
Problem ist, ich hab ein HTML-Formular, wo der Benutzer die Produktdaten eingibt,...dann muss ich per Java die Daten auslesen und über die eBay API Schnittstelle die Daten hochladen.
Ja ich weiß, das geht auch mit PHP,...aber gibt es die Möglichkeit, ein HTML-Formular mit Java auszulesen?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus

MfG
DayXtry


----------



## The_S (17. Okt 2006)

jup, jsp und servlets sind hier dein Stichwort


----------



## DayXtry (17. Okt 2006)

ok danke für die schnelle Antwort,...gibt es da Seiten wo man sich in JSP einarbeiten kann? Also Tutorials und co.?


----------



## Leroy42 (17. Okt 2006)

Offizielles J2ee Tutorial von Sun

Im rechten Frame ist oben links auch gleich ein Link zum Download


----------



## DayXtry (17. Okt 2006)

DANKE!!!!


----------

